# كتب تخص الهندسة البحرية و الميكانيكية



## marine_diesel (30 سبتمبر 2008)

كتب تخص الهندسة البحرية و الميكانيكية
This books is found in (www.4sahred.net)

Basic_ship_theory_vol01.pdf
Basic_ship_theory_vol02.pdf
Collision_Avoidance_Rules_Guide_6E.pdf
CORROSION.pdf
corrosion_behaviour_9781845692414-.pdf
Dictionnaire Maritime Thematique (Anglais & Francais).pdf
Ebook Principles Of Naval Architecture I Sname.pdf
exxon valdez.pdf
Guidelines Alleviation Excessive Surge Pressure ESD - SIGTTO.pdf
Intro_to_Marine_Engineering_2E.pdf
Intro_to_Naval_Architecture_3E.pdf
Lifting & Hoisting Safety Recommended Practice.pdf
Liquefied Gas Handling Principles On Ships & Terminals.pdf
MANEUVERING AND CONTROL.pdf
Marine Diesel Engines.pdf
Marine_Auxiliary_Machinery_7E.pdf
Marine_Structural_Design.pdf
Maritime_Work_Law_Fundamentals_Responsible_Shipowners_Reliable_Seafarers-.pdf
Meteorological Measurement Systems.pdf
Oil Spills.pdf
rhino - marine design.pdf

وهذا الكتاب أنصح با من يريد أن يعرف الكثير و الكثير عن السفن عموما
Ship.Knowledge.A.Modern.Encyclopedia.pdf

Ship_design_for_efficiency_n_economy.pdf
Tanker Safety Guide Chemicals.pdf
the law of the sea.pdf
The Management of merchant Ship Stability, Trim & Strength.pdf
The_Carriage_of_Dangerous_Goods_by_Sea-.pdf
Volume 01.07 Ships and Marine Technology.pdf


جميع هذة الكتب موجودة فى الرابط التالى 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/6883650/c8a1f10c/sharing.html


مجموعة الكتب الثانية 

2 strokes.rar
dvanced_Thermo_for_Engineers.rar
4-2 stroke.rar
assembly engine.rar
AutomotiveComputerControlSystem.rar
bearing.rar
Body electrical systems.rar
cam shaft.rar
Centrifugal Pumps.rar
COMPRESSOR selection& SIZING.zip
comprsor.rar
Diesel Engine Fundamentals.rar
Diesel Engine Reference Book (2nd Edition).rar
Diesel Engine Reference Book.rar
Materials.rar
Fundamentals Of Gas Dynamics (2Ed , Wiley, 2002).rar
Mechanical Engineering Handbook (CRC Press).rar
Modern Manufacturing.rar
تبريد و تكييف.rar
محركات الديزل.rar

هذا رابط المجموعة الثانية

http://www.4shared.com/dir/4443374/de9ca92f/sharing.html 


المجموعة الثالثة 
Ship_Knowledge-A_Modern_Encyclopedia-908063302X.rar
R-Propulsion Shafting Design.rar
R-Machinery piping & Statutory design-R.rar
Intro_to_Naval_Architecture_3E.pdf
Intro_to_Marine_Engineering_2E.pdf


هذا رابط المجموعة الثالثة

http://www.4shared.com/dir/9060697/4deec8a8/sharing.html



هذا الرابط بة كتب عن نصميم وبناء السفن
http://www.4shared.com/network/sear...on=&sizeCriteria=atleast&sizevalue=10&start=0


وهذا الرابط بة كتب عن اتزان السفن
http://www.4shared.com/network/sear...on=&sizeCriteria=atleast&sizevalue=10&start=0


----------



## HAADY (30 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ المهندس marine_diesel أشكرك شكرا جزيلا على هذه الموسوعة من الكتب الهندسية والتي تفيد المهندس والدارس على حد سواء في دراسته وبحثه في كافة مجالات الهندسة البحرية 

وقمت بتحميل كتاب Marine Diesel Engines وبعد مطالعته بشكل سريع وجدت فيه معلومات جديدة وهامة جدا عن كافة المحركات البحرية لما يحويه من رسوم ومخططات مفيدة جدا بالاضافة للتطور الكبير الذي طرأ على محركات الديزل البحرية بكافة انواعها وماركاتها ويشرح بالتفصيل التحسينات التي طرأت على محركات الديزل الشهيرة 

أتقدم بالشكر الجزيل لكم على هذه الموسوعة القيمة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم وبارك بكم ....... آمــــــــــــــــين


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 أكتوبر 2008)

marine_diesel 
كل التقدير والاحترام لشخصك الكريم اخى المهتدس مارين جعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك 

الف شكر نيابه عن الاعضاء كلهم ومنى ب الاخص شكرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 أكتوبر 2008)

يثبت هذا الوضوع لفتره ؟؟


----------



## محمود السيد النجار (9 أكتوبر 2008)

فعلاً تشكيلة أكثر من رائعة ... الميزة الكبيرة فيها إنها مجمعة ... شكراً للأخ marine Diesel على التشكيلة


----------



## noono (21 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووره يامهندسين الموضوع جدا رائع


----------



## سامح توفيق (24 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fmharfoush (27 أكتوبر 2008)

Thank you for every thing


----------



## fmharfoush (27 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abokarim2000 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

اريد معرفه عن الهندسة المكنيكية البحرية


----------



## abokarim2000 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

اطلب مساعدة من الاخوة المهندسين


----------



## البحار المشاكس (3 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## البحار المشاكس (3 ديسمبر 2008)

برجاء توضيح السوال يا abokarim2000 لان الميكانيكا البحريه مجال واسع وكبير


----------



## samasemo (11 ديسمبر 2008)

thanks for ur good help


----------



## ابوعمارالمصرى (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااااا وجزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم


----------



## gadoo20042004 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااا اخى على المجهود الرائع و الكتب المفيدة جدااااااااااااا


----------



## bayomy autocad (9 فبراير 2009)

thank for you


----------



## اسماعيل رشيد (10 أبريل 2009)

مشكور على هالمعلومات القيمة ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mst_power (12 أبريل 2009)

ألف ألف شكر يا marine


----------



## kw.navy.eng (13 أبريل 2009)

احسنت رحم الله والديك


----------



## wagdyship (14 أبريل 2009)

shokrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrran


----------



## wagdyship (14 أبريل 2009)

لوسمحت pass word بعض الملفات


----------



## اسامة القاسى (29 أبريل 2009)

شوية كتب تمام اوى جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بو عزوز (29 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير اخي المهندس وبالتوفيق


----------



## bahhar2001 (29 أبريل 2009)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## raafat abo abdou (16 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا.و زادك من علمه


----------



## maro_maro (18 مايو 2009)

افخارستو بوليه برونتوس


----------



## maro_maro (18 مايو 2009)

متشكر جدا علي المعلومات القيمة في هذا الرابط


----------



## duosrl (18 مايو 2009)

marine_diesel قال:


> كتب تخص الهندسة البحرية و الميكانيكية
> This books is found in (www.4sahred.net)
> 
> Basic_ship_theory_vol01.pdf
> ...



Thank you very much.........................................


----------



## ADELSKITN (1 يونيو 2009)

:14: مشكور وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااا:14:


----------



## Abohamza (2 يونيو 2009)

*اضافة رائعة*

الله ينور عليك يا باشمهندس:7:


----------



## محمد الهبيان (13 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخى العزيز marine انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى بس ربنا يبارك فيك و فى معلوماتك و ربنا يقدرنا و نقدر ننزل الكتب الجميلة دى و شكرا للمهندسر ماهر لتثبيت الموضوع لفترة حتى يتمكن الجميع من الاستفادة


----------



## prince of sea (29 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور علي هذا المجهود الرائع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## بةمو (30 يونيو 2009)

*مشكو*ر 

*مشكووور**
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكورالف شكر على هذا الابداع الرائع*​


----------



## prince of sea (30 يونيو 2009)

*الرابط التالت مش شغاااااااال*

صديقي تسلم ايدك بجد 
رابط المجموعة التالتة مش شغاااااااااااااااال 
محضرات deSHIP STRUCTURAL DESIGN بتاعة د خالد عطوة جميلة جدااااااااا بس في محاضرات تانبة بتاعة الدكتور احمد البدن او الدكتور يسري ولاية


----------



## ibm1979 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

هل توجد كتب باللغة العربية عن كهرباء السفن؟


----------



## alch2006 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكر*

بارك الله فيك اخي مارين على هذه الكتب اخوك مهندس شعلان


----------



## ALI KAMAL UDIN (19 نوفمبر 2009)

اريد جداول المد والجزر لحساب منسوب سطح البحر يوميا وكل ساعة لمدة سنة كاملة


----------



## كومراد (26 نوفمبر 2009)

أشكرك على الكتب المميزة


----------



## عمران الشيخي (16 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الجبار وأمضي قدماً في طريق النجاح.


----------



## ahmed_el-halawany (8 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## هني محمد بلال (6 مايو 2010)

اريد كتب بالعربية في ميدان الهندسة البحرية


----------



## FLORIST007 (26 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية يا رب وشكرا


----------



## سفير بحر (27 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور سعيكم


----------



## ر.م علي (29 سبتمبر 2011)

_مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور_


----------



## abueed (3 أكتوبر 2011)

جميع الكتب اعلاه ارتباطها غير صالح الرجاء من السيد ماهر رفع الروابط مجدداو لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## abueed (4 أكتوبر 2011)

thanxxxxxxxx


----------



## كيرو عبده (6 أكتوبر 2011)

_تسلم يا غالى
_


----------



## hassan Attar (3 فبراير 2012)

تشكلية رائعة ونادرة جدا مشكور


----------

